# Buying Books Online



## CluelessNewB (Oct 25, 2016)

I have purchased books online using half.com for years.   My last 3 attempts to purchase books have resulted in orders being canceled because the item was "out of stock".  The purchase price was refunded but still it wastes my time and also resulted in a missed opportunity to purchase a book elsewhere.  Ebay (half.com) doesn't seem to care much about this since I see many sellers with feedback indicating this is common now.  

I have also used Amazon to purchase used books with no problems in the past, hopefully they won't go down the same path.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 25, 2016)

I use AbeBooks a lot.

http://www.abebooks.com/


----------



## HMF (Oct 26, 2016)

I use Amazon for books and darn near everything else.
Amazing place.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 10, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> I use AbeBooks a lot.
> 
> http://www.abebooks.com/



+1 on Abebooks.  Great source, and the prices are right.


----------



## eastokie (Jan 19, 2017)

i always use e bay,, u can ask if book has cigarette or cigar smell, amazon sellers usually dont answer.. dont know about able.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 19, 2017)

Abe doesn't sell the books; they provide listings for  others to sell their books.  Their sellers are all established bookstores (brick and mortar, or online),
so they have ratings for them, and they provide a standard description of book condition.  I've used them for years and never had a problem.  You
aren't dealing with random individuals like  eBay.

If you have a look at their listings, you'll usually find multiple copies of the book you want,
in a variety of conditions.  I usually look for the condition I want first, the find the cheapest price.
They offer both new and used copies, often at ridiculously low prices.


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 11, 2017)

I use BookFinder.com to locate hard to find books - when I want the feel of paper, board or leather in my hands. Otherwise, I've found the app Scribd to be an extremely useful app for getting my hands on just about anything for about $10/month.


----------



## ranch23 (Feb 14, 2017)

I use them all. I have a book problem. However it does hack me off to buy a new book and have it show up damaged. I expect a perfect book. It appears that the printer is the last person to see a book in that condition. Then it's thrown around in a box and damaged. I send them back.


----------



## Steve Peterson (Feb 17, 2017)

I use Alibris, AbeBooks, and ThriftBooks.  Many of the books appear to link to small bookstores around the country.  There is a risk that the book will already be sold before your order goes through.  That has only happened to me once and I ended up finding it somewhere else for less money.

Steve


----------



## awaqa909 (Mar 19, 2017)

I like to buy from Amazon and sold and shipped by Amazon.  I'm really not a book person, but my only problems are that Amazon doesn't know how to ship a book (arrive like they've been tossed around pretty much.  Seen schoolbooks in like new condition vs Amazon, but it's acceptable I guess) and that I'm to lazy to actually read the books I buy...  I sure love Amazon Prime, even tho I don't use it too much.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 18, 2017)

Big Surprise - NOT!

*Half.com is closing it's doors forever - August 31*

Email from Half.com 

Dear Seller,

This letter is to inform you that Half.com will be closing on August 31, 2017, and you will not be able to sell on the platform following that date. Returns will continue to be processed until October 31, 2017. 

We would like to thank you for your support of Halfdotcom – some of you have been with us since we launched in 1999. We have enjoyed being part of your selling journey and wish you ongoing success. For all of your future marketplace needs, visit the eBay Seller Center to learn how to grow your business on eBay.

Sincerely,
The Halfdotcom Team


----------

